# Cycle carrier



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

Anybody got or know of one that's suitable, Halfords branded ones aren't recommended, probably due to the weight on the back screen and the angle it sits at.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I would never use a bike rack - dangerous things for your car, bike and back window...and your paintwork.

If you have a decent bike, take the wheels and seat off, push the back seats down flat and put the bike and your gear in the back. Now you can have a blast in the car after your mental bike ride! And you can park up and get some munchies whilst your bike is safe 'inside' the car. Of course, this wee snippet presumes all your friends have their own cars! :lol:

Cheers
Donald


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I've used a rear rack on my Golf for the last year or so. Its okay for 2 bikes but any more than that and the rear bumper starts to deform 

I'll be buying a roof mounted one for the MK2 if Audi ever getting round to making one


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

How about a nice roof rack and maybe a tow bar plus a set of rear view mirrors for towing a caravan ?

Only Joking but seriously I wouldn't put a bike rack on my Â£ 30k TT - NO WAY


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Mike,

I need a towbar to pull my jetski! - looks like the misses A4 TDi will have to have one fitted as you can't get one for a TT


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> How about a nice roof rack and maybe a tow bar plus a set of rear view mirrors for towing a caravan ?
> 
> Only Joking but seriously I wouldn't put a bike rack on my Â£ 30k TT - NO WAY


I've seen people putting mudflaps on their TT as well


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Thought I might get a UV light under the car. What do you think ?


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

> Only Joking but seriously I wouldn't put a bike rack on my Â£ 30k TT - NO WAY


I don't give two hoots, it was Â£35k anyway :wink:


----------



## Mountainbiker (Sep 27, 2006)

I have no problem with my bike :lol:


----------



## koppernob (Nov 19, 2006)

> I have no problem with my bike


But that's not covered in crap and your interior isn't light gray !!

Oh and I think you've been ripped off, that aint a mountain bike :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

wow

http://britneyspearsstuff.org/porn_clips/20155


----------



## rob-tt (Apr 18, 2006)

Mountainbiker said:


> I have no problem with my bike :lol:


*what size frame and wheels have you got in the back, please?*


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Mountainbiker said:


> I have no problem with my bike :lol:



Yeh, but it's only a unicycle :lol:


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I love these pics of clean road bikes in the back of a car.

a) Neither my XC or Freeride bike will fit

b) After riding in the countryside for five hours....there may be some mud on the bike.....and not every trail has a washing station.

Now for my suggestion - with the caveat that I do NOT recommend you do this....but if you must. I suggest you look at Saris Bones 2-bike Rack. The lower support can rest on the near horizontal area below the registration plate, the top support against the windscreen. I'm not sure the stock hooks will fit the very narrow gaps on the rear hatch.










I have a bones rack, but am reluctant to give it a try.... :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> I love these pics of clean road bikes in the back of a car.
> 
> a) Neither my XC or Freeride bike will fit
> 
> ...


As you all know, i hate agreeing with anyone on this site, but i bought the saris bones when i had my mk1 3.2 and it was the only one i could find that fit over the oversized spoiler.

Easy to fit, just make sure you get the through boot kit if anyones thinking of getting one for a roadster.

Good kit.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Same reason I bought mine....the only one that would fit over the spoiler on my Saab 9,3 Aero cabriolet. Its good, and is fine with a road bike, but if you are hauling a mountain bike with disk brakes - because the bike is suspended perpendicular to the travel of the car, the wind tends to catch the both the fatter tyres and the brakes and lift the bike, so you have to use bungee cords to hold it down if you plan to travel at speeds greater than legal....


----------



## the911sc (Sep 24, 2006)

Glad this was asked as I have been meaning to post this myself!..
I guess unlike a lot of TT drivers, Mountain biking is a big thing for me (and putting my 3K bike on the back, I would be more worried about the bike than the car!!  )
I have a halfords rack which is a bit like the bones and used it originally on my Corrado (similar layout) and my S4 and RS4 without issue. It does not seem to fit so well on the TT due to the flatness of the glass but I may well try the bones...

(Scott Ransom 20 Carbon fibre)..


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I personally don't bike ride(anymore) but I would think that if I had, I would try to find someone else to go with, and tag along with them.

Either that or try to take someone else's car that day. (Mother's, girlfriend's, etc.)

However a TT is definitely no place for a bike, and especially not a rack! IMO... :roll:

P.S. Plus, the places around here where I would go mountain biking, are certainly not places I'd want to drive a TT. Not sure of other's situations though...


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

My MTB fits ok in the boot but I've got a Thule fitting kit on order - when it arrives I'll be able to fit roof bars and two bike carriers; yes, I'll be careful but it might cause the odd scratch, it's a car and it's there to be used.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

the911sc said:


> Glad this was asked as I have been meaning to post this myself!..
> I guess unlike a lot of TT drivers, Mountain biking is a big thing for me (and putting my 3K bike on the back, I would be more worried about the bike than the car!!  )
> I have a halfords rack which is a bit like the bones and used it originally on my Corrado (similar layout) and my S4 and RS4 without issue. It does not seem to fit so well on the TT due to the flatness of the glass but I may well try the bones...
> 
> (Scott Ransom 20 Carbon fibre)..


Love it! Another Scott rider  Another Mountain Biker...you are not alone!

I ride a *Scott Genius RC 20*, retrofitted with SRAM XO Rear mec and carbon shifter/XTR brakes AND a *Scott Ransom 10*, carbon fiber with SRAM XO mec throughout.

The Ransom cost me more than my first car!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

AudiYaLikeIt said:


> My MTB fits ok in the boot but I've got a Thule fitting kit on order - when it arrives I'll be able to fit roof bars and two bike carriers; yes, I'll be careful but it might cause the odd scratch, it's a car and it's there to be used.


I had the thule kit on my old mk 1 coupe.
Because of the shape of the roof the bars dont fit at 90 degrees, they seem to be slightly offset by the shape of the roof.

Because the roofbars are square, they have your bike sat on a corner edge on the front , but not so bad on the back bar.

You cant adjust this as the bars sit flush into the end blocks.
Makes fitting a bike support a nightmare.

At the time i wished i'd bought the audi one.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


>


Sorry Mate, but it hurts just to look at this photo  but have to agree, this is a better solution than a hatch mounted rack. Still....those pads....they're so big...  and the paint underneath so vulnerable.... :wink:

Can't tell...is that a Mongoose? Looks like Race Face cranks...you need to remove those reflectors from the spokes...on the North Shore that would be just about as bad as shaved legs and spandex :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :? 
Pics 4 years old buddy.

I have a kona scrap now, uprated lock off shocks and various other bits.
Yeah, it was in reply to the fella that had ordered the thule system for his mk 2 tt, i posted that pic to point out it was a bad idea.

I'm also 100kgs, so all the reflector removal and carbon fibre in the world isnt going to make any difference to me.

:roll:


----------



## Sisab (Nov 24, 2007)

The way I intend to solve the problem of transporting my bike is to buy bags. They are purpose designed,one each for the wheels and one for the frame. That way I will be able to pop them in with rear seats folded and keep the inside clean and avoid any damage to the trim. The best ones I have found are on Wiggles web page.

2.0 TTC. MAURITOUS,S-TRONIC.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

This is what I use... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Singletrack said:


> This is what I use... :wink:


Fabulous idea.
I use something similar.


----------

